# Iowa Pheasant Licenses



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Do any of the Iowa guys on here know why the Iowa legislature raised the non resident pheasant license fee this year from $85 to $125?

Also why did they move the date back from December 15th to January 1st for the license to count towards next year?

In any event, because of one/both of the reasons above, our group will not be going to Iowa this year to pheasant hunt for the first time in six years.

Just wondering what the thought process was here?


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Gooseguy, why you ask? $ is the reason. This state has gone from having great hunting to just about nil. 98% fields tiled, crp gone, no leadership from the state level and next to none from Pheasants Forever. Its a total shame. Used to be you could wait til Dec 10th, then about 3 years ago they changed it to dec 15th, now Jan 1? They can shove the $125 now. Oh, I did still get my non res license this year, not for pheasants like i used to but more for ducks, with the late migration this year thats in the pooper now. Just so the state DNr knows if they read this, its been 32 years I've been getting a non res small game, NO MORE.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I was actually wondering if there was a push from locals to raise the fees/restrict licenses to cut down on numbers of out of state hunters. It is too bad it has to do all about money. They gained $30 in license fees with the jump but in turn have given incentive for some guys (you and I are examples) to skip the trip all together. To top it off I wonder if they ever consider the other money spent on trips to local bars, gas stations, groceries stores, hotels.....not only is that lost revenue for local businesses, it is lost sales tax for the state.

Hopefully next year we can make it down there but for this year it appears my streak will end at 7 years. Its too bad.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

GG,

Actually I don't think it is locals pushing for the license increase, more like the State Legislature. Its sad really, if you look at total license sales, they are off for both res and non res, simple fact is a lot less habitat ='s a lot less birds. Yes, the last two winters have been brutal and this past spring/summer were not kind to nesting birds but there is a trend here for Iowa that will not be stopped until farm commodity prices fall and some kind of conservation programs which is attractive to landowners again kick in. Then PF (of which I've been a memeber of since 1980) can brag how they've helped bring the birds back. Tired of that old rhetoric too I might add. This last blizzard which hit Tuesday just might be the kicker..............

Yes, sucks big time

WR


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Wildrice has it correct one more than one topic...the license fee increase has nothing to do with the locals, of which I am one. I would venture that the vast majority of locals knew nothing about this until it was a done deal. 
Also, until corn and bean prices plummet, which would make government programs more attractive, pheasant numbers statewide will remain poor. 
Driving across Iowa and observing how little habitat remains makes me really, really sad. I feel very foretunate that I live in the NW part of the state, where some good hunting and habitat remains. 
On a brighter note, I have a lot of time to hunt until the 10th of January, when our season closes. The birds are definitely in winter mode now...the dog and I will be out in the cattails tomorrow morning.
GW


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

there are no pheasants left to hunt in Iowa, nor is there any habitat left to hunt.........the game and fish a-holes are doing just the opposite of what they need to do, charging even more for NR licenses will only leave their coffers more empty......f-ing idiots, i could really care less, they have sunk the hunting economy into the ****ter, they will get their just deserve, nothing.
Kansas is the only bargain left and most people already know that.


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

hunter9494,
You are right...Iowa is certainly a very poor bird hunting state at this present time. There are little jewels of good pheasant hunting that remain, and luckily I live in the heart of the best area, but overall, Iowa pheasant hunting is a joke.
GW


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I went out here in Iowa for the first time in a long time and saw four roosters and two hens. The first rooster jumped up and I missed. The gun wouldn't eject the spent shell for some reason, and I didn't get a chance at three others that burst up as I was fumbling around trying to get the spent shell out. It has never jammed before. This is actually the first time that I've been pheasant hunting (not on a game farm.) I must be in one of those "jewel" areas.


----------



## wildrice (Sep 11, 2007)

Have to agree with GG, there are pockets of jewels left, hunted just that this past saturday and saw many birds. 4 hunters, all with limts in 4 hours. Lots of roosters left for the last weekend as well.

Obviously no standing crops and excellent, excellent cover. Don't let anybody over there in iowa buffalo you, yes, bad winters the last two years, poor nesting weather this year but where there is the proper cover for nesting, loafing and bad weather there will be birds. Mortality happens even with the best cover but real pheasant hunters who have been around awhile knows what the real sad story is.

This state is not close to the mecca it once was.

WR


----------



## Katdog (Dec 30, 2009)

Great site you have here. Been reading it all fall and it has been very informative.

Hunted south central North Dakota at the end of October. Pheasant numbers were much better than I anticipated. 3 of us got a near possession limit in 5 days of hunting. Had a blast.

Just got back from east central Iowa. Hunted 4 days and didn't even get a shot off. Rain and then snow made things tough, but I've never been skunked at Christmas before. Usually see a lot from the road (not a road hunter though) when there is snow, not this year. Numbers are near zero in all the spots that usually held birds in the past.

Hope the winter lightens up and you have a good spring in ND. The last 2 years (my first trips to ND) were some of the best pheasant hunting I ever had. Really like the friendly folks and the ample opportunities you have to offer.


----------



## wildturkey (Jan 15, 2010)

not to change the subject but iowa is going to find out they are over pricing right out of the market .I own land down in southern iowa. and i can't even hunt it every year as a land owner maybe every 3 to 5 years.I am talking bowhunting now the license will raise to $544 for nonresident what a joke.


----------



## d2jlking (Jul 25, 2010)

$544 for a license to bowhunt?!!!! wow. highway robbery


----------



## pheasants (Oct 5, 2009)

Yup welcome to Iowa where our state ONLY cares about 2 things!! Corn and hogs!!!! Until our people and legislators stand up to large agribusiness and truly understand that there is no reason why AT LEAST the upper 2 tiers of counties should be covered in wetlands and surrounding CRP cover!! Oh it is because giant agribunsiness would lose out on money all the while mother earth and people of Iowa and citizens of the great states to the south of us have to suffer!! Most heavily polluted waters in the country!! What an f-ing joke!! My dad and I are fortunate we signed up about 200 acres over 5 farms and our pheasant hunting is still pretty good. Thats in NC Iowa but as a state in whole ya pheasant hunting is a joke.

Oh but the deer hunting is good and is promoted the **** out of!! But that only helps the select few and unless you have serious coin or know someone that doesnt help jack squat!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

there are bigger deer and more of them in Missouri, right next door.


----------

